# Deactivated.



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won’t accept a child without a seat.
She didn’t even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won’t be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.

A couple hrs later I’m deactivated, and three reports: safety, health safety (not wearing a mask) and poor passenger experience. Don’t even know which one matched which pax.

Surreal. After 9k rides.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Bro you must know after that many rides that Gryft cares more about a single penny than you as an independent driver. Why wouldn't you do a better job of protecting your livelihood? I've got 19k rides with these loser enterprises. My credo is ME first pax second and the companies are last(garbage). 

I never ever police anyone for their mask. Why cause problems. These issues could have all been avoided if you just got out of your own way.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

After the first ride. I would hope you learned to pass on children with or with out safety seats .Just drive off


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won't accept a child without a seat.
> She didn't even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won't be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.
> 
> A couple hrs later I'm deactivated, and three reports: safety, health safety (not wearing a mask) and poor passenger experience. Don't even know which one matched which pax.
> ...


Did you report her first?.... 9K rides and you dont know the rule?... you gotta report first... with uber it's first one to report gets the tendies. I've got half the amount of rides you've got and I know that rule... reported anyone for looking at me the wrong way. And be creative.. the more creative you are, the better the results.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm sorry but as bad as it sounds, if you piss pax off even with legitimate issues that Lyft and Uber state are policy, they can simply make false accusations and get you deactivated.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose


As mentioned above by others, you need to complain first about the pax before the pax can complain about you.
But seriously, if some covid-infected paxhole enters your vehicle, then no cotton-poly fake-ass bullshit mask in that close of a proximity is going to protect you. It's your own doing that caused you to get deactivated, you were begging for it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> As mentioned above by others, you need to complain first about the pax before the pax can complain about you.
> But seriously, if some covid-infected paxhole enters your vehicle, then no cotton-poly fake-ass bullshit mask in that close of a proximity is going to protect you. It's your own doing that caused you to get deactivated, you were begging for it.


The primary purpose of masks is to protect OTHERS from being infected by YOU.

Although there's no guarantee that a masked infected pax won't infect the driver, there's no question whatsoever that the driver is safer if the pax wears a mask than if he/she doesn't.

Wearing a mask offers only limited protection for the wearer, but again, it's safer than not wearing one.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The primary purpose of masks is to protect OTHERS from being infected by YOU.


If you AND your pax are not utilizing a *properly worn* N-95 (and I do emphasize an *N-95* that is *worn properly)*, then you're wasting your precious breath.
Furthermore, if you or anybody infected with covid enters your vehicle, they or you is going to have that shit all over themselves as you or they touch everything while riding within and hopping in & out of your vehicle.
But if wearing a piece of loose fitting poly-cotton underwear on your face makes you feel better, then more power to ya. Just know that all that fake false sense of security is more apt to lead you towards an illness rather than prevent it. Sort of like wearing a mask over your eyes when you jump off a building and expecting that the ground will never find you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

You don't know what you're talking about.

N95 are the best, but tests have shown that the disposable masks do help.

You argue all you want about pax touching surfaces, but the fact remains that the driver is safer if the pax wears a mask, period. 

Every study I've seen says that most transmissions come thru the air, not from door handles, seats, etc. Spraying down the seats and doors can go a long way to reducing that risk.

A great deal of the hostility to masks is politically motivated by the Trumpsters.


----------



## J_The_Driver (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry about your horrible day, and sorry these drivers are being arse holes.
Get some rest, take some time away to plan, and come back hard.
You will get reactivated soon.
Plan to punish Lyft hard when you come back.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber's Guber



Nats121 said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> N95 are the best, but tests have shown that the disposable masks do help.
> 
> ...


There should be a "dislike" button for posts like these.



oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won't accept a child without a seat.
> She didn't even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won't be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.
> 
> A couple hrs later I'm deactivated, and three reports: safety, health safety (not wearing a mask) and poor passenger experience. Don't even know which one matched which pax.
> ...


Thank you for reminding them to have a car seat, cover their nose, wear a seat belt, cover their mouth when they sneeze, wash after using the potty, put on a jacket before going outside, use at least 4 squares of toilet paper but not more than 6, and say please and thank you. You're a great mommy... I mean driver.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> N95 are the best, but tests have shown that the disposable masks do help. A great deal of the hostility to masks is politically motivated by the Trumpsters.


LOL You don't know what you're talking about. First of all, N95s ARE disposable only, unlike that filthy poly-cotton fake shit you toss in the washer once a month. Second of all, N95s are NOT rated as best, they're just way better than that loose fitting fake shit you wear.
Furthermore, in order for a mask to be certified as effective and given a letter/number rating, it has to have an *airtight* seal, and even then they're only rated for a minimal amount of wear time. That filthy fake useless shit you wear is as effective as using chicken-coop wire to keep mosquitoes out. 
A great deal of love for wearing useless loose-fitting poly-cotton underwear on your face is politically motivated by TDS'ers like Nancy Pelosi who uses a mask to help keep her false teeth from falling to the ground.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL You don't know what you're talking about. First of all, N95s ARE disposable only, unlike that filthy poly-cotton fake shit you toss in the washer once a month. Second of all, N95s are NOT rated as best, they're just way better than that loose fitting fake shit you wear.
> Furthermore, in order for a mask to be certified as effective and given a letter/number rating, it has to have an *airtight* seal, and even then they're only rated for a minimal amount of wear time. That filthy fake useless shit you wear is as effective as using chicken-coop wire to keep mosquitoes out.
> A great deal of love for wearing useless loose-fitting poly-cotton underwear on your face is politically motivated by TDS'ers like Nancy Pelosi who uses a mask to help keep her false teeth from falling to the ground.


You don't know what you're talking about.

Pretty much any mask is better than nothing for blocking droplets. Denying that shows a lack of common sense.

You and the other Trumpters are the ones who made it political, not Pelosi, who you decided to toss into this discussion.

I never mentioned anything about the washable masks, which are rated lower than the disposable ones. There are mask ratings on the internet, and the n95 came out on top with the blue disposable ones second.

You probably won't find the ratings on Breitbart.

BTW, I use the blue disposable ones.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won't accept a child without a seat.
> She didn't even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won't be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.
> 
> A couple hrs later I'm deactivated, and three reports: safety, health safety (not wearing a mask) and poor passenger experience. Don't even know which one matched which pax.
> ...


Look at passenger payments. The one that snitched on you is the one that will have a refund or zero payment


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

It's a cut throat business.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Everyone, should think everyday is your last day. Report anything you dont like about a passenger right away.
Over 20k trips 7 plus years . Means nothing.
I am nothing to grift...gruber..only to me. Bobby, I am something. Loyalty WTF is that..


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Ditch the fare for any BS from pax before the trip starts-- is the lesson here.

Don't salvage it.
Don't lecture pax.
Don't put yourself in a position where they reluctantly comply, hold a grudge, and then retaliate.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I hear you guys. I agree.

I got a partition from Lyft, so I’ll just ignore them like a taxi man from now on. If they reactivate me that is.

I am nice, kind, and I didn’t expect such hostility for requiring normal behavior.

If I drive away from every trouble though, that leaves me with half the pax in Detroit. Then punished for too many cancellations.
You just can’t win.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won't accept a child without a seat.
> She didn't even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won't be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.
> 
> A couple hrs later I'm deactivated, and three reports: safety, health safety (not wearing a mask) and poor passenger experience. Don't even know which one matched which pax.
> ...


The missing baby car seat should have been automatic cancel. The only problem with Lyft is that the cancellation fee is so pitiful. That's probably the only reason NOT to cancel.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> pass on children with or with out safety seats .Just drive off


................this plus savage to Rohit. Tell Rohit how rude that they were and all of the horrible names that they called you.



dmoney155 said:


> you gotta report first... with uber it's first one to report gets the tendies. reported anyone for looking at me the wrong way. And be creative.. *the more creative* you are, the better the results.


(emphasis added)

You must stop immediately and report. Do not be afraid to embellish. These customers will tell obvious lies and F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* will believe them. Tell Rohit/Rovil that they called you names, used foul language, threw doggie diamonds at you; anything.



oishiin driving said:


> I am nice, kind,


Leave that at home or at least put it into your pocket before you log ON to the application.



oishiin driving said:


> and I didn't expect such hostility for requiring normal behavior.


Expect hostility for requiring people to act like a civilised human being. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Pretty much any mask is better than nothing for blocking droplets. Denying that shows a lack of common sense.
> 
> ...


Stop buying into the fear mongering. If you are not able too see Nancy Pelosi for the evil dead corpse that she is then no point in saying anything further.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> After the first ride. I would hope you learned to pass on children with or with out safety seats .Just drive off


Hey, how's Uber doing in Detroit?
If you could PM me, or can I PM you? I just downloaded the Uber app.
I quit Uber when they cut the rates in 2017.



Another Uber Driver said:


> ................this plus savage to Rohit. Tell Rohit how rude that they were and all of the horrible names that they called you.
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> ...


Thnx dude.
About two weeks ago i refused a lady without a child seat, and cancelled. 
Her friend who ordered the Lyft for her came out to her rescue, she started to take pictures of my plates, yelling, running around my car, and then running behind my car throwing stuff.

Hostility is on the rise.

The thing is. 
I had Covid contracted from a pax in January 2020, before we heard about it.
There have been two Rideshare murders in Detroit that we know of this year.
Last November I was next to a collision on a highway and was hit.

And on top of all these deadly risks no one will tell you about, we get paid 37c a mile, are had by pax, and have to deliver customer service with a smile.

I just got reactivated.

Pax used the race card. But her non care for her own child safety is a non issue.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> I just got reactivated.


Good job!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won't accept a child without a seat.
> She didn't even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won't be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.
> 
> A couple hrs later I'm deactivated, and three reports: safety, health safety (not wearing a mask) and poor passenger experience. Don't even know which one matched which pax.
> ...


Always strike first. I Smollet anyone who I think might be a [email protected]$#


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

9k rides and so many judgement fails. Odd.

Hope Plan B has been dusted off and you weren't in love with Plan A.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

SHalester said:


> 9k rides and so many judgement fails. Odd.
> 
> Hope Plan B has been dusted off and you weren't in love with Plan A.


Not driving much, are we? 
After you drive so many hours, not sleep well at night sometimes, have other problems on the mind, you fail to make quick judgement calls before pax is seated in your car, her friend bringing more kids behind, and no child seats.

Are you always on top of your game?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Not driving much, are we?


much? None at all; a year now.

No child seats is a straight no; regardless if pax is already in your car. In my case I have 2 of them available at all times for my 'other' RS gig. But for everybody else it is a straight up drive on by or eject and speed away. AND multi kids with no seats? Just no.

Have I made RS blunders? Yeah, the typical ones: missed turns etc. But some are clear red lines that one does not cross no matter what.

You not 100%, go offline and home. It's a gig it is one of the benefits.

NO matter: seems your Plan A is back available to you. Just make sure to have Plan B ready, in case. :thumbup:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

On Uber I just 1 star those people and never see them again.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> N95 are the best, but tests have shown that the disposable masks do help.
> 
> ...


Explain the CDC position on mask efficacy please.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey, how's Uber doing in Detroit?
> If you could PM me, or can I PM you? I just downloaded the Uber app.
> I quit Uber when they cut the rates in 2017.
> 
> ...


At .37 cents per mile, you are paying Lyft to drive for them. 
that is just not worth it


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won't accept a child without a seat.
> She didn't even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won't be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.
> 
> A couple hrs later I'm deactivated, and three reports: safety, health safety (not wearing a mask) and poor passenger experience. Don't even know which one matched which pax.
> ...


today I overshoot a pax hole by 50 feet....I sit there and can see him....not a busy street....he doesn't move and is waving at me...I pretend I don't see him... phone rings... I answer for shits and giggles...."hey buddy you passed right by me"... me: I will be right there.....put car in reverse while canceling ride for no mask.....speed away


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> today I overshoot a pax hole by 50 feet....I sit there and can see him....not a busy street....he doesn't move and is waving at me...I pretend I don't see him... phone rings... I answer for shits and giggles...."hey buddy you passed right by me"... me: I will be right there.....put car in reverse while canceling ride for no mask.....speed away


..but if you use the "no mask" reason for the cancellation, you don't get cancellations. Better to have shuffled his sorry ass and get a cancellation fee.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won't accept a child without a seat.
> She didn't even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won't be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.
> 
> A couple hrs later I'm deactivated, and three reports: safety, health safety (not wearing a mask) and poor passenger experience. Don't even know which one matched which pax.
> ...


Some pax are using the mask issue against drivers especially that I've never seen any of driver in Chicago area to not wearing a face mask. I've got a 1* from a drunk rider who was claiming that I've didn't wear a mask that was with Uber. But at that point you cannot do anything against it. Drive Uber forget Lyft their sucked anyway.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Da Ub said:


> At .37 cents per mile, you are paying Lyft to drive for them.
> that is just not worth it


In many markets including Detroit, Lyft drivers were being paid mileage and time for pickups, so the 37 cents per mile isn't as bad as it seems.

My understanding is that Lyft abolished pickup pay last year and returned to the previous mileage and time rates. Does Lyft still pay drivers for pickups in Detroit?

BTW, I just checked the Lyft pax rates for Detroit and the rates are $1.08 Per Mile and $0.17 Per Minute



Diamondraider said:


> Explain the CDC position on mask efficacy please.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sc...others-here-they-are-ranked-best-to-worst/amp
If you've got a point to make, then make it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> In many markets including Detroit, Lyft drivers were being paid mileage and time for pickups, so the 37 cents per mile isn't as bad as it seems.
> 
> My understanding is that Lyft abolished pickup pay last year and returned to the previous mileage and time rates. Does Lyft still pay drivers for pickups in Detroit?
> 
> ...


I think you quoted the wrong person. As you can see, I was asking for the CDC position on mask efficacy.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I think you quoted the wrong person. As you can see, I was asking for the CDC position on mask efficacy.


I'm asking the right person.

Instead of making a point you demand I do a homework assignment.

My comment stands. If you've got a point to make, then make it. Otherwise, troll someplace else.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I'm asking the right person.
> 
> Instead of making a point you demand I do a homework assignment.
> 
> My comment stands. If you've got a point to make, then make it. Otherwise, troll someplace else.


I thought you might know this already. Not asking for you to do any work.

Thank you for confirming you have not educated yourself on this issue.. My work is done here.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> On Uber I just 1 star those people and never see them again.


Here in the US, Lyft does that but not Uber.

Maybe it's different up there in Canada.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> ..but if you use the "no mask" reason for the cancellation, you don't get cancellations. Better to have shuffled his sorry ass and get a cancellation fee.


i hear ya but i didnt even want to hang around in the neighborhood....


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Ditch the fare for any BS from pax before the trip starts-- is the lesson here.
> 
> Don't salvage it.
> Don't lecture pax.
> Don't put yourself in a position where they reluctantly comply, hold a grudge, and then retaliate.


100% thumbs up here. Nowadays, if I catch even a sniff of a bad behaving pax, I bolt for the exits..."cancel".

I learned that there are tell tale signs of a disrespectful pax or one that may cause trouble. For example, a pax that complains that you were not on the right side of the street or pull up right next to them (like inches) I learned may complain later for nothing. Also, if a pax is disrespectful with your time and say makes you wait until the timer runs out and then finally comes out does not respect the driver. That pax will do things like litter your car or ask you to play the radio unusually high volume. Look out for telltale signs BEFORE you start the ride. I agree with others here...never get into a position where you have to lecture or get into a disagreement with pax. Fuber and Gryft will side with pax most times.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey, how's Uber doing in Detroit?
> If you could PM me, or can I PM you? I just downloaded the Uber app.
> I quit Uber when they cut the rates in 2017.
> 
> ...


I have not drove uber from the start of corona . But i do drive dd gh and ic.
I am making currently 28 an hour combined . Last week was more and 3 weeks ago more . Before the stimulus it was about 18 to 22 varies . With uber i would expect a driver to earn 15 an hour grinding ride after ride. Its only .60 and .11 here rate card Lyft is .75 and now.11 was .15 There are zero bonuses with uber or surge . Totally gone
Before corona airport metro you know the deal . 6 to 12 dollar pick up bonus from the q 70 % of the rides ann arbor .
Average airport tip 7 dollars per pax You know how it works one tips 15 or 20 others zero . So very good money at night 10pm to 3 am . My old shift . Today zero of my friends drive uber or lyft. Its just not worth it anymore unless you like grinding in the city for 7 to 12 dollar fares . Deal with that no car seat bs


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> N95 are the best, but tests have shown that the disposable masks do help.
> 
> ...


No, studies (including those done before the release of the virus that were posted on the CDC website itself) have shown that those wearing masks get infected at the same rate as those not wearing masks.



TobyD said:


> There should be a "dislike" button for posts like these.


Those aren't allowed any more. &#128514;


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> I hear you guys. I agree.
> 
> I got a partition from Lyft, so I'll just ignore them like a taxi man from now on. If they reactivate me that is.
> 
> ...


Not if you cancel for no mask, then you get paid!

And by the way, if you cancel for no mask on uber, screen shot the trip before you do and then just request a cancellation fee when you get their stupid message thanking you. It takes a minute but I always get it.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Bro you must know after that many rides that Gryft cares more about a single penny than you as an independent driver. Why wouldn't you do a better job of protecting your livelihood? I've got 19k rides with these loser enterprises. My credo is ME first pax second and the companies are last(garbage).
> 
> I never ever police anyone for their mask. Why cause problems. These issues could have all been avoided if you just got out of your own way.


No mask. No ride. Drive away. Done.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have not drove uber from the start of corona . But i do drive dd gh and ic.
> I am making currently 28 an hour combined . Last week was more and 3 weeks ago more . Before the stimulus it was about 18 to 22 varies . With uber i would expect a driver to earn 15 an hour grinding ride after ride. Its only .60 and .11 here rate card Lyft is .75 and now.11 was .15 There are zero bonuses with uber or surge . Totally gone
> Before corona airport metro you know the deal . 6 to 12 dollar pick up bonus from the q 70 % of the rides ann arbor .
> Average airport tip 7 dollars per pax You know how it works one tips 15 or 20 others zero . So very good money at night 10pm to 3 am . My old shift . Today zero of my friends drive uber or lyft. Its just not worth it anymore unless you like grinding in the city for 7 to 12 dollar fares . Deal with that no car seat bs


Thnx luv..



Young Kim said:


> 100% thumbs up here. Nowadays, if I catch even a sniff of a bad behaving pax, I bolt for the exits..."cancel".
> 
> I learned that there are tell tale signs of a disrespectful pax or one that may cause trouble. For example, a pax that complains that you were not on the right side of the street or pull up right next to them (like inches) I learned may complain later for nothing. Also, if a pax is disrespectful with your time and say makes you wait until the timer runs out and then finally comes out does not respect the driver. That pax will do things like litter your car or ask you to play the radio unusually high volume. Look out for telltale signs BEFORE you start the ride. I agree with others here...never get into a position where you have to lecture or get into a disagreement with pax. Fuber and Gryft will side with pax most times.


Disrespectful is the keyword here. 
Reality is there's no respect for any service industry jobs everywhere.
We're invisible.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won't accept a child without a seat.
> She didn't even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won't be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.


89% of all sad people do not wear their seatbelt while taking a rideshare. You also can't micromanage people past how they ought to be wearing their mask. You silently report no car seat when it's said and done if you are foolish enough to accept and move forward with the trip despite doing it out of the goodness of your heart. And oh, if someone hires you to drive them, you best not be telling people how much time they have per stop. For that aspect alone, drivers like you don't belong on the platform.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> 89% of all sad people do not wear their seatbelt while taking a rideshare. You also can't micromanage people past how they ought to be wearing their mask. You silently report no car seat when it's said and done if you are foolish enough to accept and move forward with the trip despite doing it out of the goodness of your heart. And oh, if someone hires you to drive them, you best not be telling people how much time they have per stop. For that aspect alone, drivers like you don't belong on the platform.


Yeah, you're probably one of the ppl who never prompts a driver in front stood on green light staring at their phone.
You don't belong on the road if you do.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won't accept a child without a seat.
> She didn't even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won't be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.
> 
> A couple hrs later I'm deactivated, and three reports: safety, health safety (not wearing a mask) and poor passenger experience. Don't even know which one matched which pax.
> ...


Good for getting reactivated. You weren't actually deactivated, btw. If Lyft gets a report of egregious driver behavior from a pax, they freeze your account until someone human reviews the allegation and checks if it fits a pattern in your record. In your case, the allegations didn't match up with past behavior, so they removed the freeze. But be careful now, you do now have a report on your record of - what was it - racism? So further reports of a similar alleged offense can lead to actual deactivation. In that case, they write you specifically stating that you are deactivated, and that it is permanent. Which it is. No coming back from that.

I know how you feel, but you should adjust your behavior. Trust me, I'd love to harangue some pax. Just had a religious nut lady with her three tiny kids in the car the other day, going to church. All three should've had child seats, but because they were so little I didn't see that there were three of them. That meant that I didn't even have enough seatbelts in the back for 3 + mom. But she was already in the car, and at that point you can't do anything about it (plus, it was a streak ride, and I learned the hard way never to cancel a ride within a streak, even for legitimate reasons, because Lyft is GUARANTEED to screw you out of that streak).
You need to adapt: don't ever argue. Bite your tongue. Complete the streak. Pull over after. Report the passenger. Embellish. Dramatize. Lyft support does record these things, and karma will eventually get to that pax.

If someone approaches my car who I don't like and who does not wear a mask, I don't start the ride but cancel for mask infraction. That's an automatic payout, and even though it's low, it got rid of a pax I didn't want in my car anyway. But as soon as someone is in the car and the trip is live (and they therefore can file a complaint on you) never argue, never antagonize. Wait it out, and get your sweet revenge by making their life miserable by reporting them to Lyft Manila.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

oishiin driving said:


> Yeah, you're probably one of the ppl who never prompts a driver in front stood on green light staring at their phone.
> You don't belong on the road if you do.


Did you type this while staring at your phone at a green light, or is English not your first language?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

When in doubt, give ONE star and report the passenger immediately to Lyft or Uber.
Don’t wait till they report you.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Good for getting reactivated. You weren't actually deactivated, btw. If Lyft gets a report of egregious driver behavior from a pax, they freeze your account until someone human reviews the allegation and checks if it fits a pattern in your record. In your case, the allegations didn't match up with past behavior, so they removed the freeze. But be careful now, you do now have a report on your record of - what was it - racism? So further reports of a similar alleged offense can lead to actual deactivation. In that case, they write you specifically stating that you are deactivated, and that it is permanent. Which it is. No coming back from that.
> 
> I know how you feel, but you should adjust your behavior. Trust me, I'd love to harangue some pax. Just had a religious nut lady with her three tiny kids in the car the other day, going to church. All three should've had child seats, but because they were so little I didn't see that there were three of them. That meant that I didn't even have enough seatbelts in the back for 3 + mom. But she was already in the car, and at that point you can't do anything about it (plus, it was a streak ride, and I learned the hard way never to cancel a ride within a streak, even for legitimate reasons, because Lyft is GUARANTEED to screw you out of that streak).
> You need to adapt: don't ever argue. Bite your tongue. Complete the streak. Pull over after. Report the passenger. Embellish. Dramatize. Lyft support does record these things, and karma will eventually get to that pax.
> ...


Thnx luv..



PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Did you type this while staring at your phone at a green light, or is English not your first language?


Lmao, both.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Everything is different here in Kanaduh......:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

show me.


montecristo said:


> have shown that those wearing masks get infected at the same rate as those not wearing masks.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> show me.


Man SHalester you got 13k messages, holy smokes you basically live on the forum.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Man SHalester you got 13k messages, holy smokes you basically live on the forum.


He got deactivated and can't get over it ever since.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> He got deactivated and can't get over it ever since.


Ohhh so that's why he doesn't reply to me anymore, it's because he got deactivated. If anyone wants to come escape from wage slavery, I got $100 a month rent available in Kenya and everything is crazy cheap. You can survive on $15k for 15+ years.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have not drove uber from the start of corona . But i do drive dd gh and ic.
> I am making currently 28 an hour combined . Last week was more and 3 weeks ago more . Before the stimulus it was about 18 to 22 varies . With uber i would expect a driver to earn 15 an hour grinding ride after ride. Its only .60 and .11 here rate card Lyft is .75 and now.11 was .15 There are zero bonuses with uber or surge . Totally gone
> Before corona airport metro you know the deal . 6 to 12 dollar pick up bonus from the q 70 % of the rides ann arbor .
> Average airport tip 7 dollars per pax You know how it works one tips 15 or 20 others zero . So very good money at night 10pm to 3 am . My old shift . Today zero of my friends drive uber or lyft. Its just not worth it anymore unless you like grinding in the city for 7 to 12 dollar fares . Deal with that no car seat bs


If you drive Lyft in D now it's about $40-$50 an hour, same as this time last year. I drove right thru the whole pandemic, often the only available driver. Lyft was throwing bonuses my way every ride - - from $50 to $70 a ride. Empty roads. Gas $1 a gallon.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

oishiin driving said:


> She didn't even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won't be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.


Race?



losiglow said:


> I'm sorry but as bad as it sounds, if you piss pax off even with legitimate issues that Lyft and Uber state are policy, they can simply make false accusations and get you deactivated.


Not without a conspicuously displayed dashcam!


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Why does race matter?


Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Race?
> 
> 
> Not without a conspicuously displayed dashcam!


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I hope you have still been deactivated and consider it a gift from God. Please stop doing this job. It's bad for your car it's bad for your health it's bad for your family it's bad for your credit. No one is making any money doing this job and anybody who thinks they are is just deluding themselves. Trust me one day you will actually have a life and some money and some things and you will not risk any of that to give some a****** a ride.

This hasn't been a good gig for 5 years.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

osii said:


> I hope you have still been deactivated and consider it a gift from God. Please stop doing this job. It's bad for your car it's bad for your health it's bad for your family it's bad for your credit. No one is making any money doing this job and anybody who thinks they are is just deluding themselves. Trust me one day you will actually have a life and some money and some things and you will not risk any of that to give some a****** a ride.
> 
> This hasn't been a good gig for 5 years.


In the last year Fuber and Gryft has been a total nightmare!!!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Why does race matter?


I agree it shouldn't, but it does. At least when comes to rideshare paxholes.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose,


My workaround for non-complying passengers on the mask issue is to simply roll down the windows. I'm not paid to educate idiots who don't understand the primary vectors and mechanisms of disease transmission. If you have a window down, a maskless passenger won't be able to fill up your vehicle with their exhaled droplets.

I live in the Midwest, which is full of science-hating knuckledraggers. Instead of debating these morons, I just let the power of forced air moving through an open window neutralize any threat they might pose. They don't report me for hurting their feelings, and I don't get bombarded with their ignorance and/or virus particles.

Sorry to hear you were deactivated. It may turn out to be a blessing for you in the long run.



Young Kim said:


> I agree with others here...never get into a position where you have to lecture or get into a disagreement with pax. Fuber and Gryft will side with pax most times.


If a driver learns nothing else from this forum, it should be that. Any time you have an argument with a passenger, you might as well get ready for the "suspension" or "deactivation" e-mail, because it is likely coming. A shocking number of Uber/Lyft passengers are people who don't have wheels because they don't earn money, and they don't earn money because they are accustomed to having shit handed to them for free.

Since they are having to actually pay for a ride, they will search for ways to stir up conflict and get the ride for free. Don't fall for the trap. There are plenty of ways to outsmart these cheats, but it does require setting aside one's ego to execute the game plan.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> In the last year Fuber and Gryft has been a total nightmare!!!!


That may be so but I've had my best earnings by any metric these last 6 months.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That may be so but I've had my best earnings by any metric these last 6 months.


Indeed I've had some of my best months in terms of earnings during this pandemic too. But just been so many frustrations. Lots of $2 Uber eats offers and extremely long pick up times... Among the pain of wearing the mask and the fear of contracting the virus while working.

I really found it a pain in the butt in many other aspects which you could probably guess. I really soured on Uber and Lyft during this pandemic in terms of their competency. Their lack of support specifically when I did not get paid for three straight pay periods made me extremely furious and frustrated. They told me that it was due to the lack of engineers that there was a software bug that prevented me from getting paid even though they promised me repeatedly that they would.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Indeed I've had some of my best months in terms of earnings during this pandemic too. But just been so many frustrations. Lots of $2 Uber eats offers and extremely long pick up times... Among the pain of wearing the mask and the fear of contracting the virus while working.
> 
> I really found it a pain in the butt in many other aspects which you could probably guess. I really soured on Uber and Lyft during this pandemic in terms of their competency. Their lack of support specifically when I did not get paid for three straight pay periods made me extremely furious and frustrated. They told me that it was due to the lack of engineers that there was a software bug that prevented me from getting paid even though they promised me repeatedly that they would.


Whoa. Not being paid, that borders on fraud.
I only drove during the pandemic once I realized I've already had COVID in January 2020, and felt brave to do so.
Pax were literally begging me to continue to drive, thanking me profusely. Which was nice.




rkozy said:


> My workaround for non-complying passengers on the mask issue is to simply roll down the windows. I'm not paid to educate idiots who don't understand the primary vectors and mechanisms of disease transmission. If you have a window down, a maskless passenger won't be able to fill up your vehicle with their exhaled droplets.
> 
> I live in the Midwest, which is full of science-hating knuckledraggers. Instead of debating these morons, I just let the power of forced air moving through an open window neutralize any threat they might pose. They don't report me for hurting their feelings, and I don't get bombarded with their ignorance and/or virus particles.
> 
> ...


Thats precisely the lesson. Pax is the enemy.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> N95 are the best, but tests have shown that the disposable masks do help.
> 
> ...


Those masks don't do shit!!! It's all theatre &#127917; Only a full blown respirator actually works and only for the person who's wearing it. Everything else is "The Cult of the Mask &#128567; "


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> If you drive Lyft in D now it's about $40-$50 an hour, same as this time last year. I drove right thru the whole pandemic, often the only available driver. Lyft was throwing bonuses my way every ride - - from $50 to $70 a ride. Empty roads. Gas $1 a gallon.


I did Quit driving . Then started again i did do a week or so of driving . During the peak. Then i quit . All the bonuses disappeared . All of my friends also stopped driving . Its not worth risking getting the virus .


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Indeed I've had some of my best months in terms of earnings during this pandemic too. But just been so many frustrations. Lots of $2 Uber eats offers and extremely long pick up times... Among the pain of wearing the mask and the fear of contracting the virus while working.
> 
> I really found it a pain in the butt in many other aspects which you could probably guess. I really soured on Uber and Lyft during this pandemic in terms of their competency. Their lack of support specifically when I did not get paid for three straight pay periods made me extremely furious and frustrated. They told me that it was due to the lack of engineers that there was a software bug that prevented me from getting paid even though they promised me repeatedly that they would.


Valid points! No doubt, with the higher earnings have come a more stressful environment. Regarding uber eats. I only started talking them 4 or 5 months ago when I decided I didn't care about my acceptance rate anymore and I could in fact make money on them. The $2.50, 3.50 even 5.00 pings I reject. If it doesn't work out to $30 an hour/ $1 a mile i don't take it unless it gets me back to somewhere I want to be. I'm getting a good sense of which orders I'll have to wait for and just avoid.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> All of my friends also stopped driving . Its not worth risking getting the virus .


The actual risk of contracting COVID while driving is relatively low if you take enough precautionary measures. I'm rocking the KN-95 mask and keeping windows down quite often (as weather permits) while pax are in the car. I've had zero issues with bad feedback since I began implementing that strategy last June.

The biggest risk for rideshare is what it has always been: Operating a moving automobile in a country where people treat traffic rules as humble suggestions. The second biggest risk: Operating a moving automobile in neighborhoods where such a thing is seen as a valuable asset worth stealing.

Coronavirus is, at best, the third most dangerous thing about doing rideshare. Especially now that a vaccine has been deployed.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Surreal. After 9k rides.


This actually works against you. Uber/Lyft don't want experienced drivers who know how to maximize the profit. They want rookies who will accept every ride and drive without complaints.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Syn said:


> This actually works against you. Uber/Lyft don't want experienced drivers who know how to maximize the profit. They want rookies who will accept every ride and drive without complaints.


Yes, the weakest drivers who cannot do simple math to calculate maintenance and depreciation on their vehicle. These are hidden costs that are not seen or realized until their car breaks down.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> He got deactivated and can't get over it ever since.


I'm sorry? Certainly haven't driven since 3/17/20, but hardly deactivated. Going back online once I've had the 2nd shot onboard for 2 weeks.

But yes, a few hours available during the day to kill here vs driving. That's ok, right?



ozzyoz7 said:


> Ohhh so that's why he doesn't reply to me anymore,


wut? You want me to reply to you? Well, for tone, balance and accuracy was a bit before I figured out your orginal ID was toast for whatever reason and since then, no much to reply to.

You must mean reactions, but those I gave a lot of WOWs to your posts. Post one that needs a WOW, I'm there.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yes, the weakest drivers who cannot do simple math to calculate maintenance and depreciation on their vehicle. These are hidden costs that are not seen or realized until their car breaks down.


Anyone doing rideshare with a vehicle that has a tremendous value to depreciate is 100% blame for that. Uber doesn't tell us to go out and buy a brand new car. Only a moron would think that driving a $35,000 car in this gig is a great way to increase tips and maximize revenue.

Anybody doing this should have a car that is already mostly depreciated, and somebody who does freelance automotive repair on the cheap...if they don't have the automobile repair aptitude themselves. You can easily get another 100,000 miles out of a car that already has 100,000 on the odometer if you drive sensibly and keep up basic maintenance.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I did Quit driving . Then started again i did do a week or so of driving . During the peak. Then i quit . All the bonuses disappeared . All of my friends also stopped driving . Its not worth risking getting the virus .


Bonuses disappeared in around June/July or got much smaller. 
Demand for Lyft disappeared completely around December 1st until January 31st, then picked up back to normal in February. Starting March 1st drivers disappeared and the pandemic bonuses came back. I wish gas prices disappeared and traffic on the road too.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Anyone doing rideshare with a vehicle that has a tremendous value to depreciate is 100% blame for that. Uber doesn't tell us to go out and buy a brand new car. Only a moron would think that driving a $35,000 car in this gig is a great way to increase tips and maximize revenue.
> 
> Anybody doing this should have a car that is already mostly depreciated, and somebody who does freelance automotive repair on the cheap...if they don't have the automobile repair aptitude themselves. You can easily get another 100,000 miles out of a car that already has 100,000 on the odometer if you drive sensibly and keep up basic maintenance.


I remember one former Uber ant who told me while taking my Uber that he DID in fact buy a brand new European luxury car so that he could get either Select or Black rates. It turned out a disaster for him financially. As others have said, the best RS vehicle for you is ONE THAT YOU ALREADY OWN!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I remember one former Uber ant who told me while taking my Uber that he DID in fact buy a brand new European luxury car so that he could get either Select or Black rates. It turned out a disaster for him financially. As others have said, the best RS vehicle for you is ONE THAT YOU ALREADY OWN!


I'm going to disagree. Last year I bought a 2009 dodge grand caravan for 5k specifically for ride share. Saved my car. I've put 40k miles in a year on the van and have no trouble with beating the crap out of it in the next 2 years them leaving it on the side of the road and repeating the process. My car stays nice and will last another 10 years.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm going to disagree. Last year I bought a 2009 dodge grand caravan for 5k specifically for ride share. Saved my car. I've put 40k miles in a year on the van and have no trouble with beating the crap out of it in the next 2 years them leaving it on the side of the road and repeating the process. My car stays nice and will last another 10 years.


You're not supposed to disclose your business secrets. You're indie businessman. Telling this to other drivers will give them same idea. I had a luxury Lexus SUV but never drove it for ride-sharing as I didn't want wear and tear. I got a light hail damage cheap one for Lyft as Lyft allows salvage. We shouldn't be doing $500 a month car payments in a gig like this lol, plus insurance that is like $800 a month, that is 4 times more than what average developing country person makes and no way should you be doing it. I used to buy cheap 2k to $3k cars from a place that buys them via insurance and usually minor car accidents or something that is easy cheap repair. Some guys even bought 2019 Or latest year Acuras with front end damage for $6k and repairable. Once repaired thats a Lyft Black Lux vehicle lol


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> You're not supposed to disclose your business secrets. You're indie businessman. Telling this to other drivers will give them same idea. I had a luxury Lexus SUV but never drove it for ride-sharing as I didn't want wear and tear. I got a light hail damage cheap one for Lyft as Lyft allows salvage. We shouldn't be doing $500 a month car payments in a gig like this lol, plus insurance that is like $800 a month, that is 4 times more than what average developing country person makes and no way should you be doing it. I used to buy cheap 2k to $3k cars from a place that buys them via insurance and usually minor car accidents or something that is easy cheap repair. Some guys even bought 2019 Or latest year Acuras with front end damage for $6k and repairable. Once repaired thats a Lyft Black Lux vehicle lol


I am convinced Lyft has an algorithm for car quality vs the quality of ride/pax/zip code/earnings.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won't accept a child without a seat.
> She didn't even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won't be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.
> 
> A couple hrs later I'm deactivated, and three reports: safety, health safety (not wearing a mask) and poor passenger experience. Don't even know which one matched which pax.
> ...


That's what happens when you accept a ping from LaTonya!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm going to disagree. Last year I bought a 2009 dodge grand caravan for 5k specifically for ride share. Saved my car. I've put 40k miles in a year on the van and have no trouble with beating the crap out of it in the next 2 years them leaving it on the side of the road and repeating the process. My car stays nice and will last another 10 years.


Kinda depends on how often you drive. Before covid I would drive 6-9 am, then do my actual job 9-5 and then drive again 5-7 pm. So I'm not gonna go home at 9 am to exchange cars and then do the same at 5 pm - I'll just use the same car for both job. And if I do that - there is no need for the 2nd car since it would rarely be driven.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I remember one former Uber ant who told me while taking my Uber that he DID in fact buy a brand new European luxury car so that he could get either Select or Black rates. It turned out a disaster for him financially. As others have said, the best RS vehicle for you is ONE THAT YOU ALREADY OWN!


I went out and bought a $4000 car in October of 2018 to do Lyft and Uber. Paid for it in cash. It had 131,000 on the odometer when I drove it off the lot.

I'm still driving it today, and have only had a few minor issues (wheel bearings, spark plugs, brakes) over the past 2.5 years. Yes, it will probably be destined for the scrap heap within the next year, but I've certainly made my money back and then some with the miles I have put on it.

There are plenty of cars under $10,000 that can get you another 100,000+ miles in rideshare. If a person can't make money that way, they're probably doing it wrong.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL You don't know what you're talking about. First of all, N95s ARE disposable only, unlike that filthy poly-cotton fake shit you toss in the washer once a month. Second of all, N95s are NOT rated as best, they're just way better than that loose fitting fake shit you wear.
> Furthermore, in order for a mask to be certified as effective and given a letter/number rating, it has to have an *airtight* seal, and even then they're only rated for a minimal amount of wear time. That filthy fake useless shit you wear is as effective as using chicken-coop wire to keep mosquitoes out.
> A great deal of love for wearing useless loose-fitting poly-cotton underwear on your face is politically motivated by TDS'ers like Nancy Pelosi who uses a mask to help keep her false teeth from falling to the ground.


Guber is right. Masks don't do shit. Why? Because ALL the studies that are used as "proof" that masks work are done with small participant numbers, medically trained people, proper material types, controlled conditions, non-pandemic situation, flu rather than Sars, disposable rather than cotton, etc., etc.

The truth is that masking doesn't work once the pandemic is already underway, AND once you try toget the entire untrained public to use them. People aren't wearing the mask properly, not using the right materials, wearing the mask too long, re-using old masks, not washing their hands after touching their mask, etc. 

While most people want to dismiss it as covering for low mask stock, Fauci was right when he initially admitted masking doesn't work.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry about what happened to you! It’s insane why these companies give pax so much power to retaliate. And I know how unfair it is. 

But I see you got reactivated, so congrats.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> As usual driving today, reminding ppl to wear their mask on their nose, that stops are 2-3 mins, and that next time I won’t accept a child without a seat.
> She didn’t even put a seatbelt on her until i told her to. She said I won’t be her driver again. Slammed the door after she unloaded a mega ton of stuff, two babies, after keeping me hostage at 7/11 stop.
> 
> A couple hrs later I’m deactivated, and three reports: safety, health safety (not wearing a mask) and poor passenger experience. Don’t even know which one matched which pax.
> ...


You can get this cleared up just contact them or go to a green light hub.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Surreal. After 9k rides.


After 9,000 rides you should know that any driver can be done at any time, for any reason, or no reason, with no notice. It's not surreal at all; it's the reality of working for these companies. How could you have not known this?

I suspect, however, that you have been suspended and not deactivated.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> After 9,000 rides you should know that any driver can be done at any time, for any reason, or no reason, with no notice. It's not surreal at all; it's the reality of working for these companies. How could you have not known this?
> 
> I suspect, however, that you have been suspended and not deactivated.


It’s now 10,000 rides.


----------



## drivewitfive (May 6, 2021)

That's F- Uped. I've have gotten 5 service flags in one day. This week all for no reason other than a difference of opinions while talking with riders. About the shape of the world and why. To the point I had to sign on using my S.S.# like I really let someone else drive for me. Guess it didn't make sense for me to get five in one day. They know most is bullshit but I stay complaining how unfair they rating system is and them not giving us no recourse. To dispute claims other then a guessing game as to which customers said what.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

drivewitfive said:


> That's F- Uped. I've have gotten 5 service flags in one day. This week all for no reason other than a difference of opinions while talking with riders.


You said it: “while talking with riders”.

Don’t talk with riders.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

drivewitfive said:


> I've have gotten 5 service flags in one day.


perhaps that is a hint to dust off Plan B.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> You said it: “while talking with riders”.
> 
> Don’t talk with riders.


Pax expect a limousine service, not a lecturer, complainer, robot, therapist, or a cop.
Something like that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Pax expect a limousine service


yeah, no. The vast majority expect a PU at a reasonable amount and time and arriving at Point B (or c, d, e, f) in one piece and again at a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> The vast majority expect a PU at a reasonable amount and time and arriving at Point B (or c, d, e, f) in one piece and again at a reasonable amount of time.


The problem is when you get one of the people in the small minority. It is similar to those who do cash rides. The overwhelming majority of those jobs pass without incident. The problem is when something happens that is out of the ordinary.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem is when you get one of the people in the small minority. It is similar to those who do cash rides. The overwhelming majority of those jobs pass without incident. The problem is when something happens that is out of the ordinary.


Yep, 10% of those people cause 90% of problems.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem is when you get one of the people in the small minority.


agreed, but that is not most rides. That is a tiny sliver of a fraction of daily total rides. What does Uber say 4 million rides a DAY (pretty sure that is pre-covid). One percent would be 40k rides; if all of those were 'bad' pax, that still is a single percent, right?

There really needs to be a clear singlular and plural version of pax. Really.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> agreed, but that is not most rides.


A "small minority" is included in "not most".



Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem is when you get one of the people in the *small minority*.





SHalester said:


> There really needs to be a clear singlular and plural version of pax.



HUH?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

oishiin driving said:


> Surreal. After 9k rides.


Not surreal when driving Ms. Quaneisha!


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

dash cam. Seriously it helps. Thin layer of protection but in the event it cant save your job it can still save your life, from serious false accusations.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

SHalester said:


> agreed, but that is not most rides. That is a tiny sliver of a fraction of daily total rides. What does Uber say 4 million rides a DAY (pretty sure that is pre-covid). One percent would be 40k rides; if all of those were 'bad' pax, that still is a single percent, right?
> 
> There really needs to be a clear singlular and plural version of pax. Really.


Its not a tiny minority. A normal passenger can turn into a nasty passenger very quickly under right circumstances. The only reason most haven’t turned into nasty passenger is because you didn’t give them a reason to. You don’t give them a reason by not talking to them.

It’s just a matter of mathematical predictability.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Its not a tiny minority.


oh but it is. A tiny, itty, bitty fraction of total daily rides. Unless you are taking this little forum into account; then yes, a majority of pax are heathens.  IRL, so not accurate.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> A "small minority" is included in "not most".


pretty sure that sailed right over the target. Confusion on what 'most' means? idk. work needed.

Sorry, I see the singular and plural version of 'pax' also sailed above 'the' target. Sorry¿ better luck next time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> pretty sure that sailed right over the target. Confusion on what 'most' means?



Yup; you are confused thus it blew right over you.




SHalester said:


> work needed.



Yup, you would do well to get busy.



SHalester said:


> Sorry, I see the singular and plural version of 'pax' also sailed above 'the' target.


It never left the bow.




SHalester said:


> Sorry¿ better luck next time.


You might need a little more than simply luck.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yup; you are confused thus it blew right over you.


no, you are confused (I can do this all day now, it appears). I generally object to members who use the word 'most' when really, what they meant to say is 'a very few, maybe 1 or 2'. 

Play again, it's free and fun. neener, neener. 

Sarcasm is an acquired ability.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> (I can do this all day now, it appears).


Yes, long past you rendered ample demonstration that not only can you be confused but you can stay confused.




SHalester said:


> *I* generally *object* to members who use the word 'most' when really, what they meant to say is 'a very few, maybe 1 or 2'.


(emphases added)

If we pass over my choosing the words that I did use, we can proceed to "Who cares?".





SHalester said:


> Sarcasm is an acquired ability.


If you are claiming to have acquired said ability, I guess that your importance is not the only thing that you overestimate.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> we pass over my choosing the words that I did use, we can proceed to "Who cares?".


you do, obviously hence keeping this going and still being confused way upstream. 

You'll do fine if you avoid using the word 'most' to define anything that can be demonstrated to be a 'few' or 'some'. kay?

Nuff said? (I wish)

5,4,3,2.....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> I am convinced Lyft has an algorithm for car quality vs the quality of ride/pax/zip code/earnings.


They do, and so does Goober. Goober even made a new category of ride "comfort" because it was so important in the algorithm


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> you do, obviously hence keeping this going and still being confused way upstream.


Once more, you have missed it, which only serves to demonstrate further that you are the one who is confused.



SHalester said:


> You'll do fine if you avoid using the word 'most' to define anything that can be demonstrated to be a 'few' or 'some'. kay?



There are several things about which you can tell me next-to-nothing, ZERO and less than ZERO. An example of the first would be ground transportation for hire. An example of the second would be the Shirlington Shuffle. An example of the last would be wordsmithy.





SHalester said:


> said? (I wish)


If you consider that _you ain't said nothing yet_, you would be the best one to answer _that_ one.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Fascinating.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Waiting for her at 7-11 was your first mistake.


----------

